# Post the five best pictures of your golden



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Here's Mine


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

If I may inquire what mountain peak is that in the last photo? I thought it was Mt Hood, However I think I'm wrong. Your pup is beautiful.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Cool thread! I noticed you are from Canby! I live in the Troutdale area 

Here are the best photos of Cannon:

Cannon's first day home 7.5 weeks:









Cannon 11 weeks:









Cannon 15 weeks:









Cannon's first snow at 4.5 months old:









Cannon at the beach hauling his big stick at almost 6 months:


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Scarletts_Daddy said:


> If I may inquire what mountain peak is that in the last photo? I thought it was Mt Hood, However I think I'm wrong. Your pup is beautiful.



That would be Mt. Shasta in California


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Holy Crap that is a tall order!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Heres some of MIsty


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

Awsome pics


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

This is very hard, but here it goes.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Cute pics everyone! 

The life of Butters & Koda... :wavey:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

great pictures!!!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if these are the "best," but they're some of my favorites.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is a hard task!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Great Idea, The Canine Fave 5:

Baby Ike







a little bigger Baby Ike







Ike's first boat ride







Ike's first Christmas







Ike this past Fall


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

This was a little bit of a heartbreaker, since I decided to Gus first. The pictures go from his first few days with us all the way to a few weeks before he died.

Gus as a little thing:












Gus this August, after swimming himself to a happy exhaustion:












Gus a couple of years ago relaxing in the fall-tinted blueberries bushes on Mt. Pisgah in New Hampshire:












Gus in the prime of youth in '05, soaring off the dock on a lake in New Hampshire:












Gus a few weeks before he died:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

The last picture of Gus is just Perfect....I hope you have that one framed.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I get to post twice, right? Once for each dog?

Comet in his first week with us:












Comet, still as a puppy, being a good boy so he can have the stick I'm holding over the camera:












Comet back in the fall charging into the lake after a stick:












Comet doing his best noble camera pose:












Comet just two days ago, sailing over a log on a snow hike:


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> The last picture of Gus is just Perfect....I hope you have that one framed.


Thanks. It's on my list of prints to order. I'm going to have to rotate out some dog pictures off the wall, though, or people are going to think I have no relatives.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't have many good ones of Francine! Some from babyhood, which I don't have on this computer... she's very hard to photograph for some reason, which is a bummer. She always looks away or blinks, and my camera has a hideous delay.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Cute pics everyone!
> 
> The life of Butters & Koda... :wavey:
> 
> View attachment 42756


I love love love that first photo! Was that your holiday card?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Aiyana, now at the bridge... she was such a pretty girl, with a beautiful soul. She smiled on command, and loved to roll in the mud.

Julie


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Rylee Rue with my son, they used to do this often.


















Although this is a tough picture, b/c you can see how ill she was. She was so happy to come home from the hospital. This was the day after her transfusion, and her stay in the icu for IMHA. 












This was taken a few days before went to the bridge.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I hope you guys don't mind, but I think I'm going to do the five best of each of the pups! I'll do them in separate posts. This one is going to be Luke's. I have better pictures at home, but I'll do the best pictures I have on my work computer!

Luke's first picture after coming to live with me. 









Silly puppy.









Our first picture together. 









On my birthday two years ago today! 









December 2008, Luke in the snow. I love this picture.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I have better pictures at home, but there are good ones of my sweet Maggie. 

Maggie two years ago on my birthday.









Maggie two years ago on my Dad's birthday.









The first time she went swimming - she was very uncertain about this water thing.









She got over the uncertainty fast.









Maggie (right) and Luke two years ago at Christmas in their sweaters.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sleeping on the couch the day that he was tied up to my back porch.









Playing with his favorite toy.









Saying, "Hello!!!"









Showing off his first stitches.









December 2008, playing in the snow.


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are some of my favorites of Deacon! We'll have had him for a year on February 8th and I'm pretty sure he's the only thing I've taken pictures of for the past 12 months! He's always such a great subject!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Heidi finally has some spunk in her eyes!









The next three are Heidi just before Christmas in December of 2008, playing in the snow.

























Lounging in the living room.


----------



## Ada'sMom (Jan 22, 2009)

Here are a few of my favorites of Ali Dog and Ada Potata...
1. Ali Dog enjoying a day at the beach
2. Ali in the back out my Jeep on Cinco de Mayo
3. Ali and Ada taking a nap after Thanksgiving
4. Ada's 1st time at Ft. Desoto dog beach
5. Ada bringing me a blue crab she managed to catch


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

Gosh Blaireli!!! I love all your pups.

Here's Chloe my heart-mender. Everyday we love her more. 


















Cheese!!!!!!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Only FIVE???!!! Oh... you are a tough taskmaster. 

And what do you mean by "Best"? Where the dog shows the best? The best photos technically? Or my 5 favortite? 

Okay.. I'll stop whining and here are my 5 of Bob.

1 - Bob
2 - Bob is born. About 5 minutes old.
3 - Comfy at last.
4 - Bob learning finds an island of refuge.
5 - Bob strolls the shallow end of the pool.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

And five of Natasha.... how about 5 for each year of her life??? No? Okay, okay, just five.

1 - Tasha
2 - My dog walks on water
3 - Tasha, Queen of the Mud Puddles
4 - Dogs iwth Jobs
5 - Tasha learns to drive

:wavey:


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

By the way.. really loving everyones photos. And it's wonderful to see Heidi with some spunk in her eyes. 

Great idea for a thread.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

These sure are some great pictures everyone!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Does that mean I sould post 15 for the pack???? lol - great pics you guys.


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

Some amazing photos everyone.
She's only been with us 4 1/2 months, but here we go with a starter for 5....


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Okay let's see.
Some Pictures of Bogart, my BogieBoo, my Geeky Boy, my sweetheart.
Where does one beginn........
Bogart's first day home he was looking for the best place to take a nap.
Bogart looking over his kingdom at about 6 months old
Bogart taking it easy at 15 months old, he loves to be compfy
Bogart my little seal swiming in a lake by us (no ocean for the boy:no 
Bogart is discovering that he is a Retriever after all LOL
Enjoy,


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I know ZsaZsa is not a golden but a hugh part of our lifes.
She is 14 years old now and has been with us since she was 1.5 years old.
I hope this is okay, I try to find pictures of her and my first Golden girl Dani. 
Thank you,
Dani and ZsaZsa together (they were good buddies)
Dani and ZsaZsa with my friend and I and her male Boxer Hannes (who went over the bridge last year at 5 years old because of Kidney desease)
My S-i-L with Dani, ZsaZsa and my friend's Dog, Dude who was vacationing with us. He died at 13 years old, 2 years ago. He was Dani's first Doggy friend they knew each other all their lifes.


----------



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

I clicked on the send button by accident:doh:
I can find 2 more of my sweeties.....
ZsaZsa and Dani Tugging the poor Mouse apart
Dani snuggling with her mouse
Aww brings back fond memories:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Layla Belle


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Miss Blush

Choosing 5 is just too hard! I have a 4 gig flash drive of nothing but golden pictures!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow this was tough, but it was fun to go through all of his photos, here are five of the best I could find!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

I love all the pics!! 

Yes Steve, post for your whole pack!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

GOSH I LOVE all these pictures!! I wish I had pictures on my computer of my girl Sandy who went to the Bridge....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

These are definitely not the best, but they're sweet. The first three were taken during Finn's first week or two in our home, when his confidence was below zero but he desperately wanted to play. The last two were taken when I had loads of golden parents here for a Rocky Mountain rendezvous....all met through the Internet!


----------



## nessa63 (Jan 26, 2009)

ouahhh beautiful !

Butteursismymaster excellent !! I like, very funny


----------



## rbuschone (Aug 25, 2008)

Here goes:


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I agree it is difficult, I have a million of them
Christmas 2007








A good boat day:








A good tasting boat day:








A hot summer day:








Sharing quality time with my bro:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Only 5? Here is Sammy's 5 best...


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been waiting for you to post that 4th pick of Sammy, it is my most favorite golden pic ever!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Only FIVE???!!! Oh... you are a tough taskmaster.
> 
> And what do you mean by "Best"? Where the dog shows the best? The best photos technically? Or my 5 favortite?
> 
> ...


 
You missed my personal favorite of Bob being taken for a walk by Dad...


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I've been waiting for you to post that 4th pick of Sammy, it is my most favorite golden pic ever!


You knew I would post that one..I remember you like that picture of Sammy... 
My favorite also..


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> This was a little bit of a heartbreaker, since I decided to Gus first. The pictures go from his first few days with us all the way to a few weeks before he died.
> 
> Gus as a little thing:
> 
> ...


That is just beautiful beyond words


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Honestly picking 5 is just too hard, but I managed.. sorta.So Imma going to start off with my Sadie Mae.

1.this was Sadies first snow here in georgia. We were playing hide and go seek and she pooped out on me.

2. This was at Lake Hartwell on our camping trip. Sadie learned how to make geese mad.

3. this was on the way home from Lake Hartwell. My wife woke them up for this picture,lol. Thats jo-jo my wifes yorkie.

4. This is Sadie during a game of fetch. I like taking pictures during akward times because it usually creates the best pictures.

5.This was on our hiking trip over the last weekend.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Now for Jake-e-pooh 

These are just some random pictures I've taken of him. After adopting him last year, he has become a huge part of our family and we love him so much.Saide and Jake have become inseperatable.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

*my fave five*

And no, in case anyone is wondering the baby didn't get her soother back after Maddie had it in her mouth:yuck:


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Here are my five favorite of Parker.... Although it was hard to narrow them down!

Posing during a hike








One of my favorite pictures









My favorite dog diving picture


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Here are my favorites of Tia. I'm charging my camera battery so I can take some more pictures. She's always on the move when outside.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's my favorite ones of Camden.... most are from his puppy days.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

oooooh, this was a fun but difficult task...I will start with Bailey...

This is on the drive home when we picked her up...










In the car...










Running at the park with Daddy!










Daydreaming...










My beautiful girl...


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

and now for Burg... We've only had her 2 months, but I've managed to get a few good shots 

Profile










Sitting on her favourite couch!










mmmmmm....that was a YUMMY treat!!










you have GOT to be kidding me!










at the park...


----------



## LilysMom (Oct 21, 2008)

The first 4 are Daisey, and the last is Lily.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I don't have many pictures that I like...and treasure the ones where I don't get his tail end. Lucky has a camara phobia....wants to either lick it or eat it when I get it out....or he turns his tail to me..


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! There are some great pictures on this thread.
Here are some of my Hoover.


----------



## furrygodmother (Jun 12, 2008)

*Lot's o' Oregonians!*

HA! I KNEW that had to be Shasta... Thought it was Eastern Oregon at first! ( Here in Happy Valley, OR)

Here's a few, not my best, but those are all on another computer....
Brianna & Buddy








Bri and Maui ( 1/2 Golden 1/2 Border Collie)








Bri.... totally DONE with fun in the snow!









The Beach is MUCH more fun..


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Holy Crap that is a tall order!


 
I agree i will have to try and sort mine out


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

1.jpg[/IMG]As a puppy







4months old















8 months


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FINN














http://i259.photobucket.com/albums/hh287/ljilly28/finn8888/IMG_0009-1.jpg


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

This is the bestest thread!
Here's my girls...Sadie 1st:















































Now Loocie:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome Sadie pics. What is that little critter she is sniffing????


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Awesome Sadire pics. What is that little critter she is sniffing????


LOL, that would be Loocie with her Fowler's Toad....Sadie gets a frothy mouth just _looking_ at them :yuck:

Your pics are delightful, too, what great faces!


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

Great pic's. This is Shelby, and she told me she wants to come and visit everyone that lives someplace warm :wavey:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Francine- most recent nice photo of her!










Francine the day she got home... love this one! 










These are the only two I have on my laptop that I like.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

*Best Pics or at least my favorite ones!*

Great pics everyone! My Bailey is camera shy so I don't have many good ones but I managed to find a few. 

1. Charlie first day home, hasn't sat still since then 
2. Bailey shooting a look that says "Where n the heck did this little terror come from and when does she go back!"
3.The girls opening their gifts from Santa
4.Saucy talk!
5.Bailey fishing with Gramps at the lake


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Here are my most favorites of Daisy. I know that #4 isn't in focus, my fault long lens, I still like the pic...


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

*RE: Butters and koda*



BUTTERSisMYmaster said:


> Cute pics everyone!
> 
> The life of Butters & Koda... :wavey:
> 
> ...


----------



## John_NY (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great pictures everyone 

Some of Paco

1 fun in Belgium









2 Low light









3 clear eye









4 The sea









5 With my daughter (then 12 yr)


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

moverking said:


>


we use these same mats for llama shows, I made the mistake of drying one in the sun once...then I read the tag:doh: they are biodegradable & turn to powder if left in the sun too long. for $60 a piece, I expected it to last forever!


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pictures! I could look at golden pictures all day  Thanks for sharing all!


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

rik said:


> Great pictures everyone
> 
> Some of Paco


Amazing photos Rik - especially the low light one. Beautiful colours in that one. 
I must admit - its hard to work out who i like taking photos of more, my Bella, or my 18 month old niece....!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Here are 5 from my collection that I enjoy.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Enjoyed everyones photos very much here's mine

1. Handsome Hudson on his 4th birthday
2.Golden Hudson
3.Hudson close up
4.Hudson at the beach 
5.Hudson cuddling Easter bunny
1.Gentle Asha
2.Thoughtful Asha
3. Asha amongst the roses
4. Having the best time at the beach
5. Asha at sunrise


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

They are going to fire me if I keep looking at goldens all day or at least every chance I get! lol


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this thread! Everyone's dogs are so beautiful! I can look at Golden pics all day long! 

I'll participate next week when I have access to my desktop again.


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

I love all the photos posted here!

Here is Emma 
















Stolen lemon, oh well


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

*Favorite pictures of Gunner*

Gunner will be 5 months tomorrow. The last picture is him looking at video's I took of him as he has been growing up. He was very interested in watching it and wagged his tail the whole time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka

















Selka and Gunner

























Gunner

























And of course:









Sorry, I think I went over my limit. : )


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just LOVE all these beautiful golden pictures!!


----------



## BaileyBo (Sep 10, 2008)

This was so hard to pick just 5! But here's my favs of the Bailey-Bo:
1.Sitting pretty with her toys.
2.Toys also double as pillows.
3.Profile Pic
4.Meeting my best friend's great dane...i can imagine she was thinking WOW shes big!
5.In the yard...trying to figure out what im doing.


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

WOW!!
You guys have some great pictures!!


----------



## gd8man (Jan 10, 2008)

I can't help myself here's five more!!

sierra jumping in a lake










Backpacking in the Sierra Nevada Mountains










Holding the Ball










Sierra and her buddy Feather










Loves those bottles


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Great topic! So many beautiful dogs....

Here are mine:

1. Pavo (he's 7 months old now)
























































2. Leo




































(he's the one behind)


----------



## Strohm (Aug 13, 2007)

Picking only five is tough, but here goes.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Champ said:


>


 
Where in Cali are you? We're in Cambria and that looks exactly like the beach where we used to take Katie (and soon to take Angie) in San Simeon.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I don't know if these are the "best" but they are ones I really love of Sam.







































and this last pic is one of my all time faves.. it was taken on Dillon's first day here, and you can just SEE the joy on Sam's face having his new best friend.


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

KatieandAngie said:


> Where in Cali are you? We're in Cambria and that looks exactly like the beach where we used to take Katie (and soon to take Angie) in San Simeon.


That was Leo Carillo beach in Malibu


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Champ said:


> That was Leo Carillo beach in Malibu


 
Cool. You're lucky to have a dog friendly beach in SoCal/LA area. We used to live in Marina del Rey before we moved up here and they were SO dog UNfriendly. My wife got more tickets taking Katie to the beach... It was ultimately one of the major deciding factors in us moving here. I could never understand it, you'd have bums and these families come out and trash the place (garbage left everywhere, kids going to the bathroom right there in the sand, etc....) but God forbid you walk out there with your dog....


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Heres some of mine...hard to pick just 5 as she is quite a photogenic gal!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW! Tilly is SOOO photogenic! And such a range-- from so sweet in the flowers to that AWESOME mud shot! 
And she just looks SO proud of herself!
Wonderful!


----------

